# The Nursery, Home of sick trees)



## jefflovstrom (Mar 19, 2005)

Since when did the tree decided it needed a stake to hold it up. A tightly bound gag around its trunk to a piece of wood that is supposed to help it?A trunk stripped of its laterals. Good-bye girth, hello ?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 17, 2013)

Can anybody hear me?,


----------

